# Can I use Entropay to transfer funds through Paypal?



## gemini90 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am thinking of linking my SBI or BOB Int. DC with Entropay. I checked and saw that Entropay VCC is accepted on paypal. Will there be any scope for problems/issues with this method?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 30, 2015)

I just linked my entropay vcc with PayPal and used it for buying battlefield 4. Works like charm. No issues.
Or you can even directly link a cc/DC if PayPal supports the bank


----------

